# Pressemeldung DGzRS: 35jähriger Seeman gerettet



## Anglerboard-Team (27. Oktober 2006)

Pressemeldung

*35-jähriger Seemann aus der 13 Grad kalten Nordsee gerettet*

Nach Sturz über Bord fanden ihn die Seenotretter 10 Seemeilen vor der Küste

Ein 35-jähriger Seemann aus Russland ist am Freitagvormittag nach einem Sturz von dem Containerfrachter „ Beluga Stimulation“ in die vom schweren Sturm aufgewühlte Nordsee, ca. 10 Seemeilen nördlich der ostfriesischen Insel Langeoog, von der Besatzung des Seenotkreuzers BERNHARD GRUBEN der DGzRS (Deutsche Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger) gerettet worden. 
Es handelt sich um den 2. Ingenieur Victor K. 
Nach Beobachtung der Seenotretter war sein Zustand stabil; der Seemann hatte keine sichtbaren Verletzungen. 
Er wurde am späten Vormittag in Hooksiel (bei Wilhelmshaven) in ärztliche Behandlung an Land gegeben.

Bei der 90-minütigen Suchaktion waren die Seenotkreuzer HERMANN MARWEDE/Station Helgoland, BERNHARD GRUBEN/Station Norderney und VORMANN STEFFENS/Station Hooksiel eingesetzt. Hubschrauber, Flugzeuge und Behördenschiffe waren ebenfalls beteiligt.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Eine ausführliche Zusammenfassung erfolgt heute Mittag.

-	Andreas Lubkowitz-  
-	Pressesprecher der 
-	Deutschen Gesellschaft
-	zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger


----------



## merlinf2000 (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DGzRS: 35jähriger Seeman gerettet*

MoinMoin,

genau aus diesem Grund bekommen die Jungs jedes Jahr ne saftige Spende ) 

CU
Fabian


----------



## vertikal (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DGzRS: 35jähriger Seeman gerettet*



merlinf2000 schrieb:


> genau aus diesem Grund bekommen die Jungs jedes Jahr ne saftige Spende )



Seh ich ganz genauso!#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DGzRS: 35jähriger Seeman gerettet*

Dito!!!!


----------

